# Loesch ZERO TORQUE Pivoting Grip



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

*ZERO TORQUE Pivoting Grip*

An other picture.

TomG


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

*hey tom*

it's hard to change whenyou use his products anyways. i use his sideplates for my tbolt and primos so unless someone buys me a new a.r. bow i am good for now. just kidding!!!! if you haven't looked at loesch grips and are looking for a great looking and great fucntioning grip then try his out you will be glad you did. i may have to check it out and see what kind of price on the 2003 primos stl from pse. 
rob k


----------



## boyeraz (Dec 30, 2002)

I have shot one for about a month now. I can say my lefts and rights are almost gone. My main problem has always been lefts and rights. I can say it worth the money to try if you have problems with torque. 

I would like the grip to be skinner. I sanded mine to fit me just right. 

Its a great product!


----------



## stodr (Sep 4, 2002)

They look like what a guy and wife that shoot ASA tournaments put on their bow the last couple of years. I think Jennings tried that a couple of years ago also. Interesting concept might have to try it. How does it attach to the bow?


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

You attach it like a regular grip, with double sided tape or else.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Her is an animation.


----------



## Zero (Dec 8, 2002)

Does the grip shorten your bace hieght any?


----------



## Osage (Jan 19, 2003)

Looks as though it would shorten your draw leght, and brace height.

As someone who always wanted to shoot the Jennings T-master, but could never find one for sale, I feel bad saying this thing looks like a bandaid. It would be interesting to try it and see if it helped even if one had good hand placement. It seems mostly destined to help those who don't.

On the positive side, people understandably complain that the Mathews doesn't have draw lenth adjustibility. amoung all the available grips, there much be 3/4".

I might get one of these to shoot in the winter, when i want a shorter DL.

Nice images.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

From what I know it doesn't change too much the draw length. Maybe just a little. That is what is very good on this grip.

TomG


----------



## Loesch (Jan 25, 2003)

*Answering questions*

I have stayed off this board for fear of appearing as a self promotor. I felt it was time for me be able to address what might be said about my business and my products.

To answer some questions I have had on this grip:

Draw length is affected 1/4 inch or less with this grip. It attaches right out of the package with silicone adhesive...done.

As far as hand position: It has nothing to do with whether you have good hand postion or not. On a standard grip compound bow, it is vertually impossible to have the exact same riser twist on every shot. The let off is so high now that there is very little to keep the bow straight. That is why I began to make grips in the first place. Proper shape helps that a great deal.

This grip guarantees the exact positon of the riser at full draw on EVERY shot. As long as you are between the stops, the shot is 100% torque free.

I have been testing this grip since August 2002. When i first conceived of the design, I kept my optimism to a minimum...you know how it is. The first time I put it on my bow, I could not believe the difference. I am shooting it on a Rival Pro with the Minimax cam. It is the most accurate setup I have ever shot (not even close)...and I have been shooting for 23 years.

My best NFAA round had been 58x 300 that I shot twice over the years. I have now shot 59x 4 time in the last month. Three of which I shot with CT Cheetah 400s at 285fps! The oither was with 2613s. BTW, each one I missed was all me 

This is not a new concept. It has been around for over 30 years. However, I felt it had not been worked out properly as far as size (Jennings), mountability on existing bows (Bowman), and actually functionality. I believe I have done that with this grip.

That is just my story on this thing.
If I can address anything else, let me know.

James Loesch


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Good to see you her James.

I hope I helped a little.

TomG


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Hey James, looking to keep this grip a secret until after you've whupped on me at a few shoots first with it?! LOL!

Looks nice, as do all your grips. Good to see you on the Boards.

Hitting Vegas this year or sticking w/ the 3D's again? If spots, I'll catch ya around.

JB >>------>


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

ttt


----------

